# Early 80's mountain bike



## Hilldodger (25 Oct 2007)

Still looking for an original early/mid 80's mountain bike for my collection.

An Overbury would be nice


----------



## Wobbles (25 Oct 2007)

I've got the Muddy Fox Pathfinder I bought from new back in 1985, complete with original receipt. Bone original still on original tyres and excellent condition. In 2 minds whether to let it go (I need the space but don'y think I'd get much for it and its of sentimental value - blew my student grant on it!!). Not sure what price these fetch now.

Funny how radical they looked then but now look like they're built by B&Q


----------



## Hilldodger (28 Oct 2007)

Hi Wobbles, I'd be interested if you'd like to move it on.

One day Cyclemagic will have a huge new building and part of it will be a museum of cycling. My musum (coz that is what it will be) will be more about who rode the bikes and why - so including your MTB with the story of how/why you bought it would be brilliant.

You can email me off site via cyclemagic@hotmail.co.uk if you'd like.

Cheers,


----------

